# Placed my first order with Nirvana!



## 7thG (Oct 13, 2013)

Today I finally made that move and placed an order with Nirvana. Im going to be moving soon so I figured it was a good idea to get them before I do.

It was really hard for me not to order like 10 different strains but being a first time order I decided to just select one. I had it narrowed down to just a couple strains.

Northern Lights, Aurora Indica, White Widow, Crystal or NYPD.

I decided to go with Northern Lights because I have heard so many good things about it, its well suited to my indoor beginner grow and its a short plant. Also I felt it would be a good measuring stick for the strains I get in the future.

I was slightly surprised by the cost. It was 29$ for 10 normal seeds plus 11$ for stealth shipping and then about 5$ for paying with a Visa which I thought was strange. So my final total was about 45$ which isn't bad I guess just more then I anticipated. 

I will keep everyone who is interested posted on my order and how it goes. I will also be starting a grow journal once I get set-up. Ive done a lot of research and been on this site off and on for quite a while so Im hoping I can grow like a pro right out the gate.:hubba:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 14, 2013)

Seeds are the first step.

I think you made a good choice and that you will like the Northern Lights.  And anytime you can get 10 seeds for under $50 shipped, it is a pretty good price.  Generally if there is a fee to use a certain card it is because the banks have fees.

I will keep an eye out for your Grow Journal.  Have you got your space all set up?


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 14, 2013)

my bank did the same thing to me, i think it was about 4.50-5 bucks for the conversion rate, they gotta make something for exchanging your USD for Euro


----------



## 7thG (Oct 14, 2013)

I have my space about 50% setup. Its two small cabinets. One side is just about set up so im ready for vegging, after I make an order on Friday. I want to order a tent but I really want to do a small test grow first. Plus its an excuse to build something. The spaces are only 18"x18"x36" each. Im thinking about going with a 90 watt ufo for veg and a 150watt hps for flower. Going to be trying my hand at a lot of training. I was going to try to exhaust air from each space using this 4" hydrofarm blower I am in the process of fixing.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 14, 2013)

Good luck with their Northern Lights.  I tried them a few months ago (feminized), and only 1 of 5 seeds sprouted...I complained to Nirvana in several emails, but they NEVER responded.

I then germinated feminized Sensi Seeds AK47 from the Attitude, and they are strong plants in their 3rd week of flowering...

I'll never use Nirvana again.


----------



## 7thG (Oct 14, 2013)

Wow that sucks. I always heard they have good customer service. I really hope I get my order without any problems. If I don't I will definitely be trying out Attitude. How did the one NL seed that sprouted turn out?


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 15, 2013)

7thG said:
			
		

> Wow that sucks. I always heard they have good customer service. I really hope I get my order without any problems. If I don't I will definitely be trying out Attitude. How did the one NL seed that sprouted turn out?



The one that sprouted was GREAT.  And I've ordered this strain from them twice before with great delivery and growth results.  It's my wife's favorite strain.  Maybe I just got a bad batch this past time.  I hope they work for you.  If they do, you'll love the smoke.

Let us know.


----------



## 7thG (Oct 15, 2013)

Auburn1985 said:
			
		

> The one that sprouted was GREAT.  And I've ordered this strain from them twice before with great delivery and growth results.  It's my wife's favorite strain.  Maybe I just got a bad batch this past time.  I hope they work for you.  If they do, you'll love the smoke.
> 
> Let us know.


 
 Im glad to hear that your 1 seed turned out good lol. That's slightly reassuring. Im really excited to grow and smoke some NL. Have you ordered any other strains from Nirvana worth mentioning? And Ill def be giving that AK-47 from Attitude a try next time I order seeds!


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 15, 2013)

7thG said:
			
		

> Im glad to hear that your 1 seed turned out good lol. That's slightly reassuring. Im really excited to grow and smoke some NL. Have you ordered any other strains from Nirvana worth mentioning? And Ill def be giving that AK-47 from Attitude a try next time I order seeds!



As far as my Nirvana orders go, Northern Lights was the highlight...

I tried their AK48 (yes, AK48)...bad results...

I had good results for 2 grows with their feminized Northern Lights...then a bad result because of germination woes...

But they can't compare to Sensi Seeds AK47...


----------



## tkm953 (Oct 16, 2013)

Congratulations 7thG,on pulling the trigger,quite a rush ain't it.I ordered seeds for the first time myself about a month ago,getting a new space ready for an outgrow grow in 2014,and wanted to try some new strains myself,so far I have aquired,big daddy purplefems purple kush fems, purple widow and white widow,(anybody see a recurring theme here lol)at anyrate good luck with your first grow,mine was ten years ago and I have been hooked eversince.It seems to me that everyone has a favorite seedbank,and a not so favorite bank as well.   Be Safe----tkm


----------



## Old_SSSC_Guy (Oct 17, 2013)

Auburn1985 said:
			
		

> As far as my Nirvana orders go, Northern Lights was the highlight...
> 
> I tried their AK48 (yes, AK48)...bad results...



Same here.  Their AK-48 was a complete waste of time for me, so was the Aurora Indica.  Had 50/50 success with Papaya but not worth repeating.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Oct 20, 2013)

I've had problems with Nirvana as of late. Back in the day they had great service and great beans. Good choice on the NL. Aurora Indica was the number one thing that I wanted to grow when I first read about it. I posted on here about it and pretty much everyone here said that it was pretty lackluster. An almost pure indica just sounds like love to me but everyone couldn't be wrong. Good luck on the grow and if you need any help or have any questions don't be afraid to ask. There are plenty of knowledgeable growers here.


----------



## Auburn1985 (Oct 20, 2013)

TheStickyIcky said:
			
		

> I've had problems with Nirvana as of late. Back in the day they had great service and great beans. Good choice on the NL. Aurora Indica was the number one thing that I wanted to grow when I first read about it. I posted on here about it and pretty much everyone here said that it was pretty lackluster. An almost pure indica just sounds like love to me but everyone couldn't be wrong. Good luck on the grow and if you need any help or have any questions don't be afraid to ask. There are plenty of knowledgeable growers here.



I've always rooted for Nirvana since they were reasonably priced and delivered their seeds with great success...but seeing my latest order from them produce only one of five seeds that broke the surface...and receiving no replies from them even after I sent several complaint emails...sealed the deal for me...no more Nirvana for me...Attitude all the way...are you reading this Nirvana?...I doubt it but I hope so...you lost a good customer...for no good reason except that you wouldn't provide service after the sale...which the Attitude DOES...


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Oct 21, 2013)

Auburn1985 said:
			
		

> I've always rooted for Nirvana since they were reasonably priced and delivered their seeds with great success...but seeing my latest order from them produce only one of five seeds that broke the surface...and receiving no replies from them even after I sent several complaint emails...sealed the deal for me...no more Nirvana for me...Attitude all the way...are you reading this Nirvana?...I doubt it but I hope so...you lost a good customer...for no good reason except that you wouldn't provide service after the sale...which the Attitude DOES...



Had the same problem and the attitude gets my business now as well.


----------



## sunakard2000 (Oct 21, 2013)

i personaly havnt ordered through nirvana or attitude, i just didnt think they whole hey pick if you want this shipped with a shirt or coffee mug option is whats making it easier for customs to spot. a tshirt or coffee mug comming from amsterdam id kind of a no brainer, even id search that package lol... iv gone with Sea of Seeds, havnt seen many bad reports of customs catching the package, not nearly as many as iv heard about attitude, but hey all in all the prices are about the same across the board, although i do like the freebie selection on attitude more, way more promotions and freebies then Sea of Seeds and being able to choose if you want reg or fem freebies... so nice being able to pick reg beans as freebies and NOT get fems/autos, but hey to each his own i suppose, my next order which aint gonna be for a while lol im gonna try attitude and see how that rolls out, would be nice to spend the same and because of more promotions get like 10x more freebie seeds then with Sea of Seeds who gives 1 strain of reg beans, 2 beans... an auto strain, and 2 fem strains as freebies with every order... no matter how little or how much you spend its the same Reg strain x2 beans. 1 auto fem bean, and 2 other fem strains, 1 bean each so 4 different strains 5 seeds total.. idk i suppose we will see whats up with the tude. good luck with nirvana and those beans, i personaly live NL, dont know why but iv always really enjoyed it, i grew some northern skunk, not by nirvana, it was easy to grow, forgiving with nutes if i went heavy i didnt get huge problems, and pretty good yield per plant. best of luck


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Oct 21, 2013)

I've never had a problem with any orders getting picked up by The Attitude or Nirvana for that matter. Most of the times I have found they will ship it to the UK and then repackage it and then ship it to the US. Also the last time I ordered through The Attitude (A few months ago) the package was here in less than a week from when I placed the ordered. I was really impressed with that.


----------



## 7thG (Oct 23, 2013)

Got my order from Nirvana today. Kinda impressed by the speed. Ordered on the 13th on a Sunday, was shipped on the 17th. Packaging was decent. Stealth wasn't Nasa but it got the job done I guess. 5 of the seeds look like they will definitely germ the other 5 look rather small and a little ifey. All in all I'm pleased with the experience. I got my seeds quickly and discreetly.

Now its time to grow some Northern Lights!


----------



## herbie99 (Oct 30, 2013)

I posted this to a different thread a little while ago, but it still applies.

also, nirvana is now offering 10 free seeds with every order. I did notice that they have increased their prices however. so I guess it's all relative.

I've ordered directly from nirvana several times. always reg. beans, usually beans that are on special (I'm frugal like that).
 I bought a batch of 10, quite a while ago, and had a less than stellar germ rate with less than desirable results from the majority of the seeds in the batch. I waited about a year before contacting them because I used the 10 seeds for 3 different grows. figuring that it might have been my fault, I wanted to give the seeds a chance. same results from all three grows.
 when I finally contacted them they kinda started by giving me the run-around. "if you knew they were bad why did you wait a year to contact us" blah blah blah. when I explained that I tried 3 different grows to be fair, they semi-acquiesced with a hearty apology and their hope that my next purchase would provide me with a more favorable outcome. I told them that I was not really satisfied with that and I thought that replacement seeds might be better compensation, they came back with "our seeds are sold in batches and we'd have no way of giving you seeds from a similar batch number, and we are regulated" and yada yada yada.
 it wasn't until I told them that I had expressed my concern with them to members of a forum that I participate in that they started to take me seriously. I started getting emails from weedportal and many "points" were added to my account so that I could put another order in at very little cost to me.
 long story short (I know, why didn't I do that from the beginning) they made good on the first order. since then, I've ordered from them on a number of other occasions. orders always arrive promptly, very "stealthy", pretty good prices, and since that first episode I've always been happy with my purchases.

 wow, I forgot what this thread was about. I hope I stayed on topic. 
 I tend to ramble sometimes.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Oct 30, 2013)

Make friends n get seeds for free yes FREE!!! Ask me how come on ask me! 


HOW COULD IT BE??? NOT FREE!!! YES FREE!!!!

says who? NOT YOU!  WHO ME? YES ME!!!

make a buddy or three n get um fer' FREE!!!














sorry caught me after a heavy bong sesh :bong:


----------

